
Show HN: EssenceApp.com – Daily digest of your Twitter VIPs - gdonelli
http://essenceapp.com
======
mtrimpe
Looks pretty cool. You probably want to at least show me what I will receive
in my email before making me actually verify my email address though.

What I would really want though is a twitter client that will condense all the
missed tweets since the last time I checked my feed (for which my close
friends would be an important factor.)

You should probably also consider doing that for multiple platforms, which
would give you something similar to Flipboard rather than yet-another-client-
at-the-mercy-of-Twitter's-whims.

~~~
gdonelli
Yeah the preview is a good idea: Here is how it looks:
<http://essenceapp.com/prettyemail>

Good suggestions thanks!

------
jenius
Correct me if I'm wrong, but can't you just make a twitter list containing
only your VIPs and check that when you want to find out? If I'm not mistaken,
all this service does is email you the contents of a twitter list once a
day...?

~~~
gdonelli
Yes, that's true.

The problem with timelines is that you need to check them all the time to see
if anything has changed. Also managing a list on twitter is not great, i
found.

------
michelleclsun
What I found from using this product in the past few weeks is that it helped
me re-engage with the people I missed their tweets, either by replying or
clicking through the links.

Twitter also has the dailiy / weekly digest functions, but it's organized by
most popular tweets (<https://twitter.com/settings/notifications>). Sometimes
I just want to know what my cousin back home or an ex-colleague tweeted about,
which is useful for.

One thing I'd like to see is to make more than one list, or be able to set
email digest for some of my existing lists.

------
marknutter
Or you could just only follow the people you are actually interested in.

~~~
sjtgraham
failing that, use lists.

~~~
gdonelli
True.

With list you still need to scroll a timeline, and you don't really know when
nothing is new. In other words. You still need to check twitter all the time.

With Essence you get a daily digest. That's it

------
sylvainww
I like the idea, but I'm starting to get a lot of this daily recap
emails...And if just one of your VIPS has had several discussions on twitter
on a specific day, you'll still need to scan through all that. We need only
the interesting tweets from our VIPS ;)

I'm going to stick to using lists (not perfect, but easy to check out on
Tweetbot).

~~~
gdonelli
With list you still need to scroll a timeline, and you don't really know when
something is new. In other words. You still need to check twitter all the
time.

With Essence you are assured you never see duplicates from tweets from your
VIPs

------
gdonelli
The server is starting to be sluggish to get the gist of the product you may
want to take a look at the video I put together:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGEloIzNE7w>

------
mkoble11
I like this idea. Great job!!

However, Twitter already sends emails out of tweets that are popular in your
network. My only concern is that they could easily shut your service down & do
the same thing as your app if they wanted to.

------
sciencerobot
I expected this to automatically determine my VIPs from my favorite, retweets
and interactions. Making me select the people I want to add as VIPs isn't that
much more beneficial than just having a Twitter list.

~~~
gdonelli
Good idea.

The followers are currently sorted according to who you interact the most. But
it is not obvious.

------
gdonelli
I build this service so I could be better in touch with my closest friends.

I wanted to eliminate some of the noise of Twitter and focus on people I care
the most.

Please let me know what you think about it, I hope you like it

~~~
electic
Looks like a good app but I would never build anything for Twitter. Just my
opinion.

~~~
gdonelli
After the API restrictions and they way they treated developer you mean?

------
amitm
We built something like this a little while ago that does the same thing for
Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram: <http://followbot.me/>

~~~
gdonelli
Nice I didn't know about it, please connect with me over on twitter @gdonelli,
would love to talk

------
graham_king_3
An excellent idea. Most of my Twitter consumption now happens from the news.me
daily email. This sounds very similar.

Has anyone used both? How do they compare?

------
taude
I think I had a similar service before when I used Paper.li... but haven't
really used it that much in awhile.

------
superpier
Great Job! Have you ever thought to have a similar filter for Facebook? Keep
going and good luck!

~~~
gdonelli
would love to make it happen

------
jimwalsh
Nice work, and seems useful. Good luck!

~~~
gdonelli
thank you!

